# Dew claws ?? Too old for removal ??



## luvmyboxers1121 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a 17 month old Boxer who still has his dew claws. I didn't realize it ( we adopted him from a family that was not good to him ) until I caught my cat batting something around on the floor and when I got it saw it was a dog nail. I checked him and it had broken off. 

How do I trim them ?? Is there a nerve in it like his toe nails ?? Is he too old to have them removed ??


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You trim hi dewclaws the same as you would the rest of his nails. There is a blood vesel called the "quick" in it ust like his toe nails. You can get them removed, but it will need to be done under antesthea.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

If he has to have an op say neutering or some such thing get them to whip them off while hes under - personally I wouldnt put him under just for that.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Some of the dew claws are attached to the bone, some are not. If they are not attached to the bone, you can have them removed under anethesia. However if it is attached to the bone, this would be a painful surgery. Only your vet knows for sure. 
As far as triming the dew claw nail, its like any other nail as stated above as far as how to trim it. If in doubt how to do it, ask a groomer or your vet to show you.


----------



## 'tasha (Sep 12, 2007)

My Buddy just recently had his dew claws removed. He is 4 now. We had to have them removed because he kept breaking the nail off and/or splitting it down the middle. It was HORRIBLY painful for him not to mention the potential for infection. Finally the vet said rather than let him go through this again, let's just take them off. He recovered from the surgery quite well and I don't have to worry about him getting hurt like that again.


----------

